# Hello, new guy here!



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, this looks like another expensive hobby that i definately cannot afford to get into right now...ill join anyway and i promise not to spend more than £100 on coffee gear?

So like most of you im on a mission to get a decent cup of coffee, something that ive been unable to do despite many years of various machines. I started with an Italian stove top thingy about 15 years ago and it went downhill from there..cafetiere, philips senseo and now my dolce gusto. Thinking back, even though i had no idea what i was doing the stove top was not bad and far superior to all of the others. I tend to drink fairly strong, black americano

Anyway ive never been happy with the mudwater the gusto produces so with a bit of review reading and a tiny budget (due to having to save for my fiancés wedding later this year) i have just purchased an aeropress .. now im hoping to find a half decent electric grinder for less than £80. (If thats possible)

Im sure there will be many more questions from me and im hoping, with your help, things can only get better!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome on board. I would recommend that you bought some decent scales (£5 jewelry scales on fleabay) and a Feldgrind which is £99 at Dear Green coffee. A thermopen and a pouring kettle would be good nice to haves.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum , the aero press can achieve a good cup of coffee but like all good recipes it needs great ingredients


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Decent (electric) grinder is probably out your price range. If it was me, I'd get a hand held grinder and an Aeropress, it's a good starting point, but this lark can get very expensive haha


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Welcome Robbo. I would look at a Porlex hand grinder (about £35) it will do a fine job for your aeropress. Like someone mentioned above you will need decent beans to go with it too, there are many places online to order good beans. I followed advice on here and ordered from Rave Coffee and was not disappointed. 20% off of your first order too.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Robbo said:


> Hello, new guy here!
> 
> (due to having to save for my fiancés wedding later this year)


Nice to see so many same sex marriages taking place and the passed law being used so much


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

@Robbo Welcome Aboard


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

I have just picked up a brand new Gaggia MDF Grinder for £89 - i know its more than you wanted to spend but i think thats a great deal


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@coffee_jon where did you manage to get the grinder from for that price? Is it any good? Im hoping to get an electric grinder now I've bought a classic.


----------



## coffee_jon (Feb 9, 2016)

Send me a DM and will share details with you. They retail at £200 ish but stopping doing the white one so selling off.

Not used it yet as I'm on a Barista course on Saturday and to be honest Im just wasting coffee at the moment trying to make a decent cup


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Cl...166177?hash=item43ea16b7a1:g:EZEAAOSwx-9WydDt

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-2-Cups-Espresso-Machine-Chrome-/291690166177?hash=item43ea16b7a1:g:EZEAAOSwx-9WydDt

Have a quick look at this - but be very quick - collect only Devon


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are much better grinders than the Gaggia MDF for not a lot more money these days.

Not every deal is a bargain


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

Stove top, fresh beans and a decent grinder. Job done.


----------

